# SBGA413 (Spring) vs. SBGA415 (Winter). Not sure which one I want



## TheJubs

I've decided to buy a watch from the newest Four Seasons collection, specifically either the Spring version (SBGA413) or the Winter version (SBGA415), but I find myself paralyzed by choice. I don't know which one I want to pull the trigger on. What makes this difficult for me is that I live in a state that has zero GS dealers/retailers (I could be mistaken on this. I live in Atlanta, so if anyone does know of a dealer here, let me know!), so I don't have the good fortune of walking into a local AD and trying them on. I have to rely on pictures and videos from the Internet, user testimony, and reviews.

For those who handled both watches, which one did you prefer? Which one was the clear winner? Which watch do you think will be more versatile for everyday wear?

Spring:









Winter:


----------



## Zinzan

Seems like this would have to come down to your personal dial preference, and from what I’ve read, the hues are subtle and depend on lighting conditions, so you may benefit from traveling to a city with a GS boutique.


----------



## Takvorian

I like the Spring a little bit more.


----------



## westcoastco

Winter would be my choice. The grey dial blends a bit more with the titanium bracelet, and I like the blued seconds hand, which stands out so you can enjoy its smooth glide more. Spring is a good choice too, although the color hue deserves to be seen in person before you decide. I am not planning to buy any of the seasons collection in the near future, although if I wanted a snowflake-type SD titanium watch, I would go for Winter.


----------



## jandrese

Both are nice. Atlanta? Major airport. I'd spend a few hundred to grab a day flight somewhere and see the watches in person. Pics don't do it with GS.


----------



## T1meout

Traveling to the nearest AD that has these models in stock, would be my advice. You must compare them in the flesh. These two are my favorite of the seasons collection as well. I like the pink a lot, but I believe the gray dial is more versatile. You can’t go wrong with either one. Good luck, and please post a ton of pictures once you’ve pulled the trigger.


----------



## sticky

Oh boy, talk about Sophie’s choice. I reckon it would be the Spring. Besides, it would appeal to the idiot in me telling people about my Spring Spring Drive.


----------



## Nokie

Spring gets my vote as well.


----------



## dayandnight

I like that pink, go spring 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beginnerswater

I've seen both in the flesh. I opted for Spring. Spring Spring Drive is pretty funny to say...

Although it is "pink", it is very light and subtle. At an angle, it reflects silver, or even white. You can't really tell it is pink unless you have a truly white background as comparison.

For me, the "winter" was very dark grey. I'm sure it lights up to a light grey when light hits it just right. But in person, I thought the Spring just looked nicer. But different people have different preferences.

Pictures don't do both of these watches justice. You can also probably compare with a Snowflake while you're there at the AD. Original White and Light Blue maybe.


----------



## whineboy

This weekend I saw both at the NYC WatchTime watch event. I agree with those suggesting the Spring version, the dial is a touch warmer than the Winter. But it's a very subtle difference and the Winter is of course quite beautiful.

Summer and Fall are entirely different. In the harsh lighting at the show both looked flat (I realize you are not considering either of them, just wanted to mention it).

Good luck!


----------



## Hosum

This won't help with your choice much, but seeing both in person, I preferred the blued second hands of the Winter better, and yet I liked the warm pink tone of the Spring better.

I'd pick the Spring if it were me though... not many other watches do a light pink tone, and I'd like to look down and feel the "warmth" of spring and be reminded of Japanese cherry blossoms.


----------



## White__Light

.


----------



## TheJubs

I should have put up a poll for this.

So right now I'm leaning more towards Spring. The love this watch gets seems unanimous. While I've read small criticisms here and there for the other three seasons, there's barely been anything negative about Spring. The harshest complaint (if you can even call it that) I've read so far is that the dial is not pink enough, which honestly for me, sounds perfect. Going in, I was afraid the watch was going to be too pink, as I wasn't sure if I could pull off something that bold, but a more subtle pink? Fantastic. I'll take that. 

Plus, I have three other personal reasons for leaning towards Spring. (1) My birthday is in the Spring. (2) Spring is my favorite real-life season. (3) As a couple others have mentioned, I think it'd be pretty funny to introduce this as my Spring Spring Drive. 

But even with that in mind, I still think Winter will be more versatile, as the dial seems to fly more under the radar than the brighter, attention-grabbing Spring. And it's that fact alone that gives me pause sometimes, as I do covet versatility with my watches. 

I still have time, so we'll see how things develop. Still interested in hearing more opinions, if anyone has more to provide.


----------



## abeyk

Want to vote spring as well but its all about texture for which a 2D pictures says very little. Maybe a video of these would help make it easier.


----------



## Watch19

When these "Seasons"models were introduced, going by pictures posted online, winter was definitely my preference with spring looking too pink. 
That changed when I saw them at my local AD. Under the store lighting, spring was the most attractive. It's dial coloring is very subtle with the only overt pink area on the power reserve subdial and that was under the very bright multiple LED store lighting. Outside of jewelry store, most folks would see a silver dial unless they looked closely.
Like a lot of GS dials, the subtleties about it are mainly for the owner to enjoy.


----------



## phsiao08

+1 for spring


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

I'd vote spring because it seems more unique. I'm surprised that Atlanta doesn't have an AD!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches

Dissenting opinion here - I've seen both in person at an AD too and immediately gravitated towards the Winter version. I was there to buy my SBGH003 and was tempted to say screw it and buy the Winter but the price tag convinced me otherwise.

Again, I'm in the minority here but the pinkish hue of the Spring is not for me.


----------



## Cost&Found

SBGA413 all day


TheJubs said:


> I've decided to buy a watch from the newest Four Seasons collection, specifically either the Spring version (SBGA413) or the Winter version (SBGA415), but I find myself paralyzed by choice. I don't know which one I want to pull the trigger on. What makes this difficult for me is that I live in a state that has zero GS dealers/retailers (I could be mistaken on this. I live in Atlanta, so if anyone does know of a dealer here, let me know!), so I don't have the good fortune of walking into a local AD and trying them on. I have to rely on pictures and videos from the Internet, user testimony, and reviews.
> 
> For those who handled both watches, which one did you prefer? Which one was the clear winner? Which watch do you think will be more versatile for everyday wear?
> 
> Spring:
> 
> View attachment 14577473
> 
> 
> Winter:
> 
> View attachment 14577477


----------



## Zinzan

I wonder if Spring is the only the more popular choice when picking for someone else’, but Winter will be the most popular choice of actual buyers. 

OP, I still strongly suggest you find a way to see these watches in person before you make a purchase decision. 

Else, buy from a place with a really good return policy and then check out the watch very thoroughly before removing any plastics and wearing it, and really make sure it’s a keeper. 

Else, prepare take a loss on it on resale... especially if it’s pink.


----------



## TheJubs

Zinzan said:


> I wonder if Spring is the only the more popular choice when picking for someone else', but Winter will be the most popular choice of actual buyers.
> 
> OP, I still strongly suggest you find a way to see these watches in person before you make a purchase decision.
> 
> Else, buy from a place with a really good return policy and then check out the watch very thoroughly before removing any plastics and wearing it, and really make sure it's a keeper.
> 
> Else, prepare take a loss on it on resale... especially if it's pink.


That's definitely the fear. If I get the Spring, I know I'll probably wonder about the Winter. And if I get Winter, I'll wonder about Spring. I really do need to see these watches in the metal. God, why doesn't Atlanta have a GS AD...


----------



## Randy9999

TheJubs said:


> God, why doesn't Atlanta have a GS AD...


God no longer vets AD locations, alas.


----------



## xherion

Randy9999 said:


> God no longer vets AD locations, alas.


Only for Grand Seiko AD's

Looks like He still does for Rolex


----------



## jbl64

I know this is about Spring vs. Winter, but my take on the four is the following. The entire set is very poetic in its own way that’s really quite beautiful. As for the specific models:

Spring: The brightest of the set (in a good way). The dial, of course, is quite bright, but the hands and indexes are too. The pink is a fantastic, subtle, light pink that under certain angles just explodes with a flash of more pink. Under some angles it can almost look white, but still looks a slightly pink white. As others have mentioned, Spring having Spring Drive is pretty funny. For OP, from what I’m reading about your thoughts about Spring the season, I say go with Spring. Your heart seems to be leaning there and this is a very emotional/poetic group of watches.

Summer: the green/gold combo really is the heart of this one and it’s a stunner. It’s a wonderful expression of summer. I’m keeping this one brief since I know you’re not looking for this one.

Autumn: to me, this is the sleeper hit of the four. They talk about the whole moon an an autumnal night and once you know that’s what it’s supposed to be, it’s very evocative. Again, keeping this one brief.

Winter: it’s very, very beautiful. It’s a grey, fur-type dial (my name for it). The blued seconds hand make the watch. It gives a little bit of contrast/pop, the smooth sweep of the seconds hand from the SD movement is, as always, very calming. The “GS” logo at 12 o’clock is in the gold-ish color that the others have and that’s a nice addition as well. The way I look at this watch, I’d say it’s the dreariest of the set. But that’s the point: winter is dreary, the watch is dreary. And, to me, that’s why the watch works: it’s dreary, but in a way that owing to the context of the set, transcends dreary and becomes beautiful.

From what you’ve written, I’d say, go with the Spring. But Winter is great too, in its own way.

Jonathan


----------



## MohiMedia

I'd go with winter. I like the contrast!


----------



## dayandnight

Spring .. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

They are attractive watches and seem to be very popular. My GS AD had all of them but the Spring and Winter sold quickly and a few minutes after these pics were taken the Summer was bought so only the Autumn is left.


----------



## pkk9318

I recently purchased the Spring pink dial version and I am in love with this piece. My AD said that they got two sets of the four seasons collection and the spring season has sold on both. Now they can only request another 4 seasons set after they have sold all the watches of one collection apparently. So even if someone wanted a spring pick watch they could not get that from Grand Seiko until the sold the remaining 3 watches and then they get the full collection set again. I found that interesting.


----------



## pkk9318

My spring watch in fall leaves


----------



## pkk9318

I did a full review of my "Spring" piece at themainspringer.blogspot.com


----------



## Randy63

They're both very beautiful but I think the SBGA413 (Spring) is a little more special. That's the one I'd pick.


Mr. Blue


----------



## Henry Horology

There is absolutely no going wrong at all both are even better in person. I bought one of the Shunbun pieces the cherry blossom and am over the moon with it!!


----------



## DVR

pkk9318 said:


> My AD said that they got two sets of the four seasons collection and the spring season has sold on both. Now they can only request another 4 seasons set after they have sold all the watches of one collection apparently. So even if someone wanted a spring pick watch they could not get that from Grand Seiko until the sold the remaining 3 watches and then they get the full collection set again. I found that interesting.


Interesting indeed! 
I wish we would get these watches here in Europe as well. They all look stunning to me.


----------



## middlepath

TheWatcherist on Instagram has some amazing photos of the Seasons line (plus other GSs). He picked up Spring for himself and it looks amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themikey

I put up a poll just today and so far 85+% going for the spring over the summer. Ten months after you put this topic up, all the ADs and US boutiques say spring is the most popular by far


----------



## Phase1

I do love my my winter... Here're some shots I took just now inspired by the GMT thread for some reasons. Excuse the dusts, it was off the wrist on to the table.


----------



## x2046

413! The spring pops much more.


----------



## duckmcf

Both are great, but I think the blued second hand on the, “winter”, would get me over the line (if they sold them in my country; grrrr...).

That said, you can’t go wrong either way, both are fabulous.


----------



## kritameth

Phase1 said:


> I do love my my winter... Here're some shots I took just now inspired by the GMT thread for some reasons. Excuse the dusts, it was off the wrist on to the table.
> View attachment 15418676
> 
> View attachment 15418684
> 
> View attachment 15418685


Exquisite shots!


----------



## Ginseng108

Well, here's why I'm going for the Winter. I'm partially colorblind so I can't pick up the pink of the Spring at all. The dial just looks pale and washed out to me. Whereas the Winter has depth and that blue hand...just sweet!


----------



## purple300




----------



## Gprog

The pink is so subtle in real life. 90% of the time I couldn't even see it. Only in very specific lighting did it pop. That being said, the Taisetsu model spoke to me much more. Winter is my favorite season and the blued seconds hand made it for me.


----------



## Phase1

Gprog said:


> The pink is so subtle in real life. 90% of the time I couldn't even see it. Only in very specific lighting did it pop. That being said, the Taisetsu model spoke to me much more. Winter is my favorite season and the blued seconds hand made it for me.
> 
> View attachment 15424326


Absolutely. My reasoning for the Winter and why it's perfect for me, my checklist which the Winter marked it off:


40 and below
Titanium
48 lug to lug and below
Blue hand
A dash of gold (in the GS emblem)
Spring Drive
~12mm thick
bonus was the 62GS casing. I believe that fitted better than if they had used any other. -Thanks kritameth for the correction beblow


----------



## matthew P

I honestly don’t think there is a bad choice with either of those two models. 
Both magnificent in different ways. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Gprog

Phase1 said:


> Absolutely. My reasoning for the Winter and why it's perfect for me, my checklist which the Winter marked it off:
> 
> 
> 40 and below
> Titanium
> 48 lug to lug and below
> Blue hand
> A dash of gold (in the GS emblem)
> Spring Drive
> ~12mm thick
> bonus was the 44GS casing. I believe that fitted better than if they had used any other.


The gold GS is quickly becoming my favorite detail.


----------



## EighthFret

SBGA413 for me, but it's close. I love the blued hand on the 415..


----------



## kritameth

Phase1 said:


> Absolutely. My reasoning for the Winter and why it's perfect for me, my checklist which the Winter marked it off:
> 
> 
> 40 and below
> Titanium
> 48 lug to lug and below
> Blue hand
> A dash of gold (in the GS emblem)
> Spring Drive
> ~12mm thick
> bonus was the 44GS casing. I believe that fitted better than if they had used any other.


*62GS.


----------



## Jale

I highly recommend seeing both in person! Also different lighting such as indoor and outdoor (sunlight). The dials definitely change. My choice would be the winter because of the blue second hand! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkma_708

SBGA413!!! The winter is a bit too grey for me personally, comes off kind of dull


----------



## Penfold36

I went to an AD this past weekend and they had three of the seasons watches (missing Spring...maybe that says something), but Winter was easily the best of the three. I went in thinking Summer would win the day, but I didn't really care for it (looks much better in pics than real life, imo). The Winter was amazing.


----------



## TransporterG

The Spring with the pink dial and relationship to Japan cherry blossoms seems destined as a classic--buy it if a pink vibe is for you.


----------



## TheJubs

I forgot to update this thread, as I had bought the Spring several months back, but I do appreciate the suggestions and the continued feedback. Watch is still amazing as the first day I bought it.


----------



## chatman

Tough call. I put in a deposit for the pink one and I'll probably stick with it even though I love that blued seconds hand on the "winter" piece.


----------



## chatman

TheJubs said:


> I forgot to update this thread, as I had bought the Spring several months back, but I do appreciate the suggestions and the continued feedback. Watch is still amazing as the first day I bought it.
> View attachment 15506547


Ooh congrats. Makes me want to go an pick mine up!


----------



## kritameth

TheJubs said:


> I forgot to update this thread, as I had bought the Spring several months back, but I do appreciate the suggestions and the continued feedback. Watch is still amazing as the first day I bought it.
> View attachment 15506547


What a beautiful shot! Congrats on the stunning new piece!


----------



## matthew P

TheJubs said:


> I forgot to update this thread, as I had bought the Spring several months back, but I do appreciate the suggestions and the continued feedback. Watch is still amazing as the first day I bought it.
> View attachment 15506547


Big fan..... great choice.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## dealta66

I can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker1995

Winter is my preference. So gorgeous. The grey and the blue matches so well. I heard the spring is a little more popular but I would get the winter. One day I will own one!


----------



## themikey

SBGA413, the subtle light pink dial is just gorgeous


----------



## CRW161

Choosing which one to get is not a problem we get over here I'm afraid (unless we want to get scalped by a reseller), but it's great to see the watches being enjoyed by so many.


----------



## RexSummer

Hi OP,

Have you pulled the trigger yet? I've heard great things about Spring's pink dial and wanted you opinion.

—R


----------



## wwwryan

Jale said:


> I highly recommend seeing both in person! Also different lighting such as indoor and outdoor (sunlight). The dials definitely change. My choice would be the winter because of the blue second hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree. Not just these two, but any of the GS dials really need to be seen in person. Also, when you are at your AD ... make sure you also get a look at the piece outside in natural light. That's what led me to choose the 413 Spring over the SBGA415 Winter.


----------



## wwwryan

TheJubs said:


> I forgot to update this thread, as I had bought the Spring several months back, but I do appreciate the suggestions and the continued feedback. Watch is still amazing as the first day I bought it.
> View attachment 15506547


Congats!


----------



## chatman

I bought the SBGA413 because I don't care for subtlety. And yet, the SBGA413 is actually surprisingly subtle. The pink hue can only be seen under certain kinds of light, and my wife actually wishes that it were a bit more pronounced.

To my eye, there was no contest between that and the SBGA415. The 415 is dull and gray just as you'd expect a miserable late winter day to be - those days where the sky is a bright overcast, and cold rain is turning the fluffy snow into an ice-pack. I didn't need a reminder of such days on my wrist now that I only rarely experience them in real life. The one thing I like about the 415 is the fired-blue second hand. I still want to get a GS with a blue seconds hand some day. But it won't be that one, or the dull and overexposed SBGA211 "snowflake." Way too subtle for my taste.


----------



## Magikarpediem

Jale said:


> I highly recommend seeing both in person! Also different lighting such as indoor and outdoor (sunlight). The dials definitely change. My choice would be the winter because of the blue second hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jale, Lovely pictures! I've put down a deposit for the SBGA413, and have never seen in person. I did get to try a SBGA415 more for sizing, however when i put it on, the dial looked smaller (more like the 2nd pic) than the first pic) on the hand. Did you feel this when you put it on? I have a 39mm SBGM241, and would have thought the SBGA 413/5 would be bigger (based on measurements), however i'm not sure if it's because of the case shape of the 62GS that seems to make the dial look a bit smaller.

I'm afraid i won't love the SBGA413 (as i didn't fall head over heels for the SBGA415 when i saw it in the metal, though it is a lovely watch)

Would love yours or anyone elses' thoughts


----------



## Kakemonster

I found the sbga415 winter to be amazing looking in natural lights, but it is very muted and almost beige looking in lesser lit environments. I personally didn't like that aspect and ended up selling the watch.


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

My SBGA413 is maybe my favorite watch I’ve owned.
Now, I’m in my honey moon phase with it, plus I haven’t owned all that many so I’m not sure what that’s worth.
The dial is beautiful in all lighting. I can’t speak for the winter since I bought the spring without having seen either, but I can’t find any faults in the spring.
It’s loud, yet muted, and always beautiful.
It’s tough to explain.


----------



## Magikarpediem

@Kakemonster thanks for your thoughts on the SBGA415. I must be seeing it in lesser lit environments hence haven't been blown away but still like the watch. 

@Howbouthemcwbys Yeah i can't wait to see this in person! I have heard the Spring is a bit more "sparkly" i guess like the spring. Good to hear you're in love with the watch. I'm a year and a half into my Toge SBGM241 and always find new things to fall in love with


----------



## woodruffm

I love my 415, but I do understand people's comments about the watch in dim light being very dull, I guess they got the season naming correct for this watch.


----------



## Jale

Magikarpediem said:


> Jale, Lovely pictures! I've put down a deposit for the SBGA413, and have never seen in person. I did get to try a SBGA415 more for sizing, however when i put it on, the dial looked smaller (more like the 2nd pic) than the first pic) on the hand. Did you feel this when you put it on? I have a 39mm SBGM241, and would have thought the SBGA 413/5 would be bigger (based on measurements), however i'm not sure if it's because of the case shape of the 62GS that seems to make the dial look a bit smaller.
> 
> I'm afraid i won't love the SBGA413 (as i didn't fall head over heels for the SBGA415 when i saw it in the metal, though it is a lovely watch)
> 
> Would love yours or anyone elses' thoughts


Congrats!
It’s been a while since I’ve tried this on, but from what I remember it wears like a 39-40mm. 
Majority of my watches are 39 and I remember this wore very similar but a tad bit bigger. So I would say it wears like a 40mm on my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

Magikarpediem said:


> Jale, Lovely pictures! I've put down a deposit for the SBGA413, and have never seen in person. I did get to try a SBGA415 more for sizing, however when i put it on, the dial looked smaller (more like the 2nd pic) than the first pic) on the hand. Did you feel this when you put it on? I have a 39mm SBGM241, and would have thought the SBGA 413/5 would be bigger (based on measurements), however i'm not sure if it's because of the case shape of the 62GS that seems to make the dial look a bit smaller.
> 
> I'm afraid i won't love the SBGA413 (as i didn't fall head over heels for the SBGA415 when i saw it in the metal, though it is a lovely watch)
> 
> Would love yours or anyone elses' thoughts


I think the dial looks quite big on the SBGM241, because of the case design - and the color contrast. The winter, with the dial and the case being a similar color - it doesn't emphasize the size of the dial. I really do love that 62GS case though! The bezel-less design is relatively unique (and helps prevent scratches), and it has a nice low center of gravity making it super comfortable to wear.

Well, if you didn't like the winter, I'm not sure you would like the spring. The spring seemed pretty monochromatic to me (almost an albino effect), depending on the lighting. But both of them do change colors in different lighting - because there is actually no texture on the surface of the dial (in contrast to the snowflake which is highly textured). But with either of them - you have to wear them a few days to appreciate how they respond to and play with light. I don't get that from a photo on a computer, or even from the consistent lighting at an AD.

I do like how the winter can work well on a strap. Many GS's look really good on a strap as it highlights the case design and can complement the accents on the dial. But of course it needs a 21mm (or 22mm) strap.


----------



## Magikarpediem

chas58 said:


> I think the dial looks quite big on the SBGM241, because of the case design - and the color contrast. The winter, with the dial and the case being a similar color - it doesn't emphasize the size of the dial. I really do love that 62GS case though! The bezel-less design is relatively unique (and helps prevent scratches), and it has a nice low center of gravity making it super comfortable to wear.
> 
> Well, if you didn't like the winter, I'm not sure you would like the spring. The spring seemed pretty monochromatic to me (almost an albino effect), depending on the lighting. But both of them do change colors in different lighting - because there is actually no texture on the surface of the dial (in contrast to the snowflake which is highly textured). But with either of them - you have to wear them a few days to appreciate how they respond to and play with light. I don't get that from a photo on a computer, or even from the consistent lighting at an AD.
> 
> I do like how the winter can work well on a strap. Many GS's look really good on a strap as it highlights the case design and can complement the accents on the dial. But of course it needs a 21mm (or 22mm) strap.


Thanks for the info. Will just have to wait and see and if I don’t like I’ll have to somehow get my deposit back or buy something else


----------



## ndrs63

I listened to my wife and picked the spring eventually. It is more “cheerful “ and it is the single coolest dial I have ever seen in person. And I also have a Snowflake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magikarpediem

good to know you like the spring>snowflake. That was my alternative!


----------



## GrandWatcher

First impressions - Winter was the winner for me largely due to the contrast of the blue seconds hand. Many posters on this forum drove me towards the SBGA413 Spring but the argument for it was that pink is 'rarer' and more collectable. Ultimately I purchased the Winter as it was what I felt looked better, was more subdued (less flash) and what I felt comfortable wearing regularly. You must view it in the metal to get a good feel and also try it on in natural light. As others have already mentioned, the SBGA413 Winter when indoors with limited lighting can look a bit dull - the zaratsu polishing still catches my attention all the time though!


----------



## Magikarpediem

thanks @GrandWatcher

good to see another Aussie on the forum with the season collection!


----------



## quasitime

chas58 said:


> Well, if you didn't like the winter, I'm not sure you would like the spring. The spring seemed pretty monochromatic to me (almost an albino effect), depending on the lighting. But both of them do change colors in different lighting - because there is actually no texture on the surface of the dial (in contrast to the snowflake which is highly textured). But with either of them - you have to wear them a few days to appreciate how they respond to and play with light. I don't get that from a photo on a computer, or even from the consistent lighting at an AD.


As someone who is unable to see these in person - can you tell me more about how there is no texture on the dial of the SBGA413 / 415? Looking at all the pictures and the vids it seems like the "lion's mane" looks like a brushing texture. Is it more like a printed visual effect, if that makes sense? 

In some videos and pictures the dial can look extremely dull, but the videos that really impress me are in low light where you see hints of violet or purple.


----------



## chas58

quasitime said:


> As someone who is unable to see these in person - can you tell me more about how there is no texture on the dial of the SBGA413 / 415? Looking at all the pictures and the vids it seems like the "lion's mane" looks like a brushing texture. Is it more like a printed visual effect, if that makes sense?
> 
> In some videos and pictures the dial can look extremely dull, but the videos that really impress me are in low light where you see hints of violet or purple.


Yeah, I had the watch for a couple of days before I figured this out. I photographed it in the first post here:








Traded my Snow(flake) for Winter


Just did an upgrade/swap from Snowflake (sbga211) to Winter (sbga415). At the AD a year ago, I couldn't decide on which watch to get, got the snowflake on a coin toss (figured white dial was more versatile). For some reason I never bonded with the white dial, and have switched to grey. Thanks...




www.watchuseek.com





I've seen pictures of the winter that look pink like the spring. Only the blue seconds hand gives it away.

I'm not sure how they created the texture, because it sure looks like it is on the surface, but the surface is flat and smooth (matte). This allows it to change color and to some degree pick up light reflections from its environment. In very soft lighting it has a dull grey look, in direct light it looks like carved silver, and the color can be a soft beige, pink, steel blue, crisp silver, etc. The Snowflake on the other hand stays a brilliant white, no matter what.




Magikarpediem said:


> good to know you like the spring>snowflake. That was my alternative!


I went into great detail in this in post. The SBGA413/5 wears a LOT more comfortable, lower center of gravity and that 62GS case is a work of art. Plus, I was worried about scratcching the snowflake bezel, and this watch has no bezel to scratch!
Again, read more here: Traded my Snow(flake) for Winter




GrandWatcher said:


> First impressions - Winter was the winner for me largely due to the contrast of the blue seconds hand. Many posters on this forum drove me towards the SBGA413 Spring but the argument for it was that pink is 'rarer' and more collectable. Ultimately I purchased the Winter as it was what I felt looked better, was more subdued (less flash) and what I felt comfortable wearing regularly. You must view it in the metal to get a good feel and also try it on in natural light. As others have already mentioned, the SBGA413 Winter when indoors with limited lighting can look a bit dull - the zaratsu polishing still catches my attention all the time though!


Good on ya Mate. I would say exactly the same thing, although there is no wrong choice here. Wish I could have both. Looks like the "spring" is finally showing up in my AD's case after being backordered since it was available.


----------



## woodruffm

and now this one just added to the mix, the SBGH295, looks to be US only......for now.


----------



## Magikarpediem

woodruffm said:


> and now this one just added to the mix, the SBGH295, looks to be US only......for now.
> 
> View attachment 16349223


Looks like GS figures out when I put a deposit down and then releases something else I would also want….


----------

